
Ask HN: Can you recommend a savvy patent attorney? - flavor8
I&#x27;m on the hunt for a patent attorney who a) doesn&#x27;t charge $850&#x2F;hr, b) is tech savvy, c) is at home in google docs or even(!) git for pre-formatting changes. (I&#x27;ve just gone through a pretty painful experience which mostly consisted of lots of .docs being emailed back and forth, which was more than frustrating, and which seemed overall to have a deleterious effect on the quality of the end document.)
======
wayclever
Greetings, I'm Kenneth Stein, a registered patent attorney located on the
California Central Coast. I specialize in electrical, photonic, computer, and
medical related inventions. Feel free to email me at Kenprivate@gmail.com.
Provide your name, phone number, and a time you are available to discuss. I
will call you.

Regards,

Ken

